# JFxCh



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

Juicy Fruit x Champagne
(not available for sale...gifted cross)

Was an easy to grow plant.

Smoke report:
1 lowest 10 highest
Potency: 7
Taste: 7 (upon exhale it has a hint of fruity/minty taste to it...sorta yummie)
Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth): 6 (I didn't flush soon enough, my fault not strain)
Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper):5 has a lil creep to it
Duration (In hours): 4-5 off 3 bongs rips

COMMENTS:
Uppy at first then a slow couch lock after about 1/2 hr. after smoking.
I enjoyed going out and window shopping on it. Slow groove kinda herb.
Wasn't my idea of a keeper tho. wierd tho not much red-eye to it. :aok:

(note: my sense of smell ***** so can't really tell ya aroma except it has a fruity yet ammonia (but in a pleasant way) kinda smell to it)


Medical note:
Not good for insomnia not heavy enough stone
Had an upset stomach....got rid of it FAST!!!!! I was shocked never had a strain fix my gut so quick.
Munchies are ferocious with this cross.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 30, 2007)

It look like a good smoke Mutt how long you let it cure


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

hung dry 4 days (dry in my apt)
cured 2 1/2 weeks....lettin the rest cure more.
Got the last cola in a seperate jar...gonna let that cure the longest. It's only been in a week.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 30, 2007)

Good to know Mutt.  That nug looks almost commercial looking...  Like NY Beasters.  How long was flowering for you?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Good to know Mutt.  That nug looks almost commercial looking...  Weird.  How long was flowering for you?



Wow!!! that hurt. Hope they weren't bagseed played off. (but, ya never know when they are gifted) Doesn't smoke like a commercial bagseed (which is what I solely grew back in the day before I learned you could order seeds)
topped ones 8 weeks
untopped one 9 weeks


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 30, 2007)

No no man... Didn't mean to insult you at all.  I'm just saying by the bud formation and your high description seems like stuff I came across back in my day.  I have seen commercial bud after it's been off the tree for only a few days... Before it was abused by 20 different hands.  I was just stating maybe that one of the original strains may be used for commercial ops bro.  

No offense man.  You know I have always looked up and respected you. :aok:  I should have been more clear with my statement... Sorry.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> No no man... Didn't mean to insult you at all.  I'm just saying by the bud formation and your high description seems like stuff I came across back in my day.  I have seen commercial bud after it's been off the tree for only a few days... Before it was abused by 20 different hands.  I was just stating maybe that one of the original strains may be used for commercial ops bro.
> 
> No offense man.  You know I have always looked up and respected you. :aok:  I should have been more clear with my statement... Sorry.



Oh I didn't take it as an insult. I meant it hurt (he could be right) 
But you may have a point there...cuz I wasn't "ecstatic" about it. HID woulda been better, but it just "lacked" something. A punch if ya know what I mean. But hey high right now so alls good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Great smoke report Mutt. :aok: I'll be right over to smoke the rest.  *


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, figure its time to give my hash oil report. (QW Iso method)
Nice smoke.... 2-3 hits good for few hrs. (10-12 hits brain function is rapidly diminishing , anymore than that may end up drooling and staring for the first hour.  )
Creeps up about 5-10 minutes (but you know your getting a good buzz when you take the first hit )
It's not too couch lock. Makes me wanna get up and do something. No paranoia  ...hell, crowds ussually makes me feel anxious, but not when wondering around on this stuff. 
Gonna do about 10 hits before going christmas shopping.  
Have to eat first before toking, or the munchies will destroy me.
2 thumbs up on the oil. Very slow burning


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't know you made oil!?!  Nice man.  Sounds amazing! :lama:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2007)

I take it this is hash oil u make from this cross you got?... that couchlock you were talking about in your smoke report... I wonder if that is something that came from the Champagne... that's how I get when I smoke it... I always thought I got that way cuz buddy harvested late, I figured.

anywho... sounds cool, man


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I didn't know you made oil!?! Nice man. Sounds amazing! :lama:


 
i do every grow 
Why waste any of it :hubba:


----------

